# Feeding Does



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

How much grain are you guys feeding does nursing twins? My kids are growing really fast and a lady told me yesterday I am feeding too much grain and should only feed grain in the am so does will eat hay in the afternoon to stay warm at night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't normally feed any grain to my nursing girls, however, this winter has been whacked enough weather wise that they are getting about 1 1/2 lbs of alfalfa pellets/doe. That is a new one to me. Do you mind if I ask how much grain you are feeding your does? Even at 2 lbs of alfalfa pellets, I've never had a problem with my girls not eating their hay.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Our lactating does get 2-3 lbs of grain a day. It's not a high protein grain though. It is 12% and 16% mixed. They are also on alfalfa/orchard hay 24/7. We feed morning/evening. I hadn't heard that about feeding in the am only. That does make sense though.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Crossroads Boers said:


> That does make sense though.


Please explain why that makes sense? I must be missing something. Thanks!


----------



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

We are feeding 2-3 lbs a day if grain. Free choice grass hay and a flake of alfalfa each. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I must be missing something too. Our lactating does get fed at night and we've never had a problem with doing that. We feed at night because it's way more convenient for us. If the does have decent shelter and enough bedding, they should stay warm. What condition are your does in? Are they looking good and producing enough milk for their kids? If the answer to that is yes, then why change what you are doing?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I meant that I hadn't heard about it for the purpose of eating hay at night to stay warm... I have heard about it from people who fed once a day only because they didn't think their goats needed it twice a day. Now that I think about it... many years ago we used to just feed grain in the am as we didn't think they needed it 2x a day. I'm not speaking for everyone's herd, I'm speaking for mine. I know that mine ate more hay when we gave less grain. It was cheaper that way as far as grain costs, but the hay disappeared a lot faster and they never came out of nursing in good weight. They still don't come out as good as I would like them to... but at least we aren't going through as much hay! Our barn can only hold about 100 bales at a time... and since we have to get our hay from the east side I would hate to go through hay like we used to. 

So, as far as eating more hay at night to stay warm, that does make sense does it not? And naturally, you would think a goat would eat more hay at night without grain, right? That's what I meant...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, eating more hay at night makes sense, but 1 or 1 1/2 pounds of grain isn't going to interfere with how much hay they eat unless you are feeding grain in lieu of hay rather than in addition to hay. If I feed grain (alfalfa pellets) to my lactating does, it is addition to their regular hay ration. Whatever hay they don't eat immediately is still waiting for them later that evening.


----------



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

She was saying most boer goats are too fast. I sure didn't think ours are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So...how about some pics and we'll judge them for you! :wink:


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Do your does and kids seem healthy and filled out properly? Are they shivering in the morning?

We live in WI and have seen -27 degrees at night, -12 during the day (high of), and wind chills of -56. As long as the goats are sheltered with good bedding, fed well, have water available they should be fine. We do take our girls warm water 2 or 3 times a day when it gets under 0 degrees and I warm their grains with boiling water when it's that cold, too. 

I feed a doe who is nursing and being milked 7 to 8 cups of mixed grain a day, along with 1 cup of sweet feed, 1/2 to 1 cup of BOSS, 1 cup of beet pulp, free choice grass/alfalfa hay, free choice minerals and occasional alfalfa pellets. 

I feed kids who are a few months old about 1 cup of grains and a little bit of the other feeds I mentioned above, split into morning and evening feedings. They are happy, healthy and handling our weather nicely. I keep them on this ration until they are bred, at which point I increase a little bit until it's the proper time to work up to the 7 or 8 cups of grain, as determined by the individual does needs. 

I suggest you watch them closely to determine if what you are feeding seems appropriate for them. Remember that everyone will have a different opinion and you can get a general idea of what to do by that, but in the end, do what seems best for your animals.


----------

